# OLT squallers



## plottman25 (Nov 29, 2011)

Does anyone know of anyone that still sales the old OLT coon squallers?  I found a few on ebay, but they were already sold.  These are by far the best squallers i have seen.  Im thinking they may not make them anymore I checked the P.S olt website and they did not have any. Hopefully someone out there knows where i can get 1.


----------



## thomas gose (Nov 29, 2011)

I like Timothy Ball squallers the best.


----------



## c.broyles (Dec 4, 2011)

It's hard to find the old olts anymore. but there's a guy that used to work at olts thats remaking the old calls again. its just like the old olts. heres alink where you can buy them.
http://www.djcalls.com/jzcart/showitem.php?id=4344


----------



## plottman25 (Dec 5, 2011)

thanks.


----------

